# ZFS pools and disk size



## tanked (Jun 19, 2009)

It appears that on 32-bit Solaris the largest disk you can add to a pool is 1 TB:
http://www.opensolaris.org/jive/thread.jspa?threadID=105580&tstart=15 

...does this limit also apply to 32-bit FreeBSD? (not a big deal, just wondering).


----------



## phoenix (Jun 19, 2009)

The largest disks we've used so far are 500 GB.

Reading that thread, though, it sounds like an issue in Solaris itself, and not in the ZFS code.  But, we'll have to wait to hear back from someone using 32-bit FreeBSD, ZFS, and 1+ TB disks to be sure.


----------



## wonslung (Jun 25, 2009)

a bunch of 32 bit systems have this problem don't they?  I don't think it's limited to just solaris and zfs but i could be wrong.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 25, 2009)

It should be relatively easy to test with VMWare and a couple of virtual 1.5TB drives. Unfortunately I don't have that much space to try it out.


----------



## kungfujesus (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah...but see you don't need that much space with a virtual disk.  Only used blocks take up space.  So I don't know what the guy above me is talking about.


----------



## kungfujesus (Jun 25, 2009)

Anyway, I'll test it out to take one for the team when I get home.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 25, 2009)

kungfujesus said:
			
		

> Yeah...but see you don't need that much space with a virtual disk.  Only used blocks take up space.


Good point. I think I've got a virtual installed fbsd laying around. I'll see if I can try to test it.


----------

